# Where is Eric Noah?



## der_kluge (Sep 13, 2005)

Noticed he hasn't posted in a while. His profile shows a post almost a month ago. 

What's up E.N.?  Been busy lately?


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 13, 2005)

His last visit according to his profile was on 9/7.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

:\ Where is the man that made all this possible?


----------



## Berandor (Sep 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\ Where is the man that made all this possible?



 I'm here.

But where's Eric?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> I'm here.



Smart arse.


----------



## Berandor (Sep 13, 2005)

That I am.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 13, 2005)

my guess is teaching school.

school is back in session.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 13, 2005)

I killed him and took his stuff.


----------



## reveal (Sep 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I killed him and took his stuff.




Is *that* why it says QD World in the title bar now?


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Sep 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I killed him and took his stuff.




Did you level up?


----------



## Henry (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm with Diaglo. (Now there's a scary thought. )

Eric is likely in the midst of the initial "back to school" grind that hits all teachers in the first month of operations. I'm sure he'll show up more as things calm down personally and professionally. ENWorld is like a siren song, calling him inexorably....


Errric.....

Errric.....

Errrric.....

...come baaaack, Eric..... 



I just looked at the Wisconsin Education Board calendar, and for 390 out of 392 districts, the students started back September 1st. Mercy on poor Eric's soul...


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 13, 2005)

*paints a summoning circle on the monitor*


----------



## drothgery (Sep 13, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Did you level up?




I'd guess not; librarians can't be worth much XP as a combat encounter.


----------



## Staffan (Sep 13, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'd guess not; librarians can't be worth much XP as a combat encounter.



Wanna bet?


----------



## drothgery (Sep 13, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Wanna bet?




That's not a librarian, that's an wizard Polymorphed into a monkey.


----------



## reveal (Sep 13, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Wanna bet?




Right turn, Clyde!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Right turn, Clyde!



You've been listening to The Bloodhound Gang, haven't you?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 13, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> That's not a librarian, that's an wizard Polymorphed into a monkey.



 Dangerous calling him a monkey when he's staring right at you. Better check to make sure you've still got your arms attached.


----------



## reveal (Sep 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You've been listening to The Bloodhound Gang, haven't you?




Nope. Every Which Way But Loose.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Nope. Every Which Way But Loose.



So Manis played Clyde and hanged a right?


----------



## billd91 (Sep 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Nope. Every Which Way But Loose.




Baby, there's no excuse.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

billd91 said:
			
		

> Baby, there's no excuse.



No excuse to hang loose?


----------



## reveal (Sep 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No excuse to hang loose?




It's from the song. 

_Every which way but loose
You turn me
Every which way but loose
Inside the fire's burnin me
In my mind you just keep turnin me
Every which but loose
Baby there's no excuse
To turn me every which way but loose_


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's from the song.



Matthew Broderick voice: Oh.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Nope. Every Which Way But Loose.



See, I was thinking more along the lines of "Ooo, ooo, ooo.  I wanna be like you-oo-oo."

But maybe that's because I have all these little kids in my house.


----------



## reveal (Sep 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> See, I was thinking more along the lines of "Ooo, ooo, ooo.  I wanna be like you-oo-oo."
> 
> But maybe that's because I have all these little kids in my house.




I love that song!

_Now I'm the king of the swingers
Oh, the jungle VIP
I've reached the top and had to stop
And that's what botherin' me
I wanna be a man, mancub
And stroll right into town
And be just like the other men
I'm tired of monkeyin' around!

Oh, oobee doo
I wanna be like you
I wanna walk like you
Talk like you, too
You'll see it's true
An ape like me
Can learn to be humen too

( Gee, cousin Louie
You're doin' real good

Now here's your part of the deal, cuz
Lay the secret on me of man's red fire

But I don't know how to make fire )

Now don't try to kid me, mancub
I made a deal with you
What I desire is man's red fire
To make my dream come true
Give me the secret, mancub
Clue me what to do
Give me the power of man's red flower
So I can be like you

You!
I wanna be like you
I wanna talk like you
Walk like you, too
You'll see it's true
Someone like me
Can learn to be
Like someone like me
Can learn to be
Like someone like you
Can learn to be
Like someone like me!_


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> But maybe that's because I have all these little kids in my house.



That'd do it.


----------



## reveal (Sep 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That'd do it.




Either that or it's the song JD sings when dances around in women's underwear.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Either that or it's the song JD sings when dances around in women's underwear.



While doing The Robot.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> While doing The Robot.



No way, dude; you do the King Louie.

I always liked how when either Louis or Baloo; can't remember which, is scatting, and they're going "Chewbacca, chewbacca, chewbacca..."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> No way, dude; you do the King Louie.
> 
> I always liked how when either Louis or Baloo; can't remember which, is scatting, and they're going "Chewbacca, chewbacca, chewbacca..."



   You've been watching too much Tale Spin.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 13, 2005)

There is no such thing as too much Tale Spin


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> There is no such thing as too much Tale Spin



Sayeth the man that doesn't have a Tale Spin character for an avatar.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You've been watching too much Tale Spin.



I don't watch _any_ Tale Spin; it even took a minute or two to figure out what you were talking about.

_The Jungle Book_ (1967) is the only true movie.  All others are just pale... oh, you get the idea.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I don't watch _any_ Tale Spin; it even took a minute or two to figure out what you were talking about.



And you claim to have kids?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 13, 2005)

Is Tale Spin even ON anymore?!


----------



## reveal (Sep 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And you claim to have kids?




Does Tail Spin even come on anymore? I still think they should release Ducktales on DVD.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And you claim to have kids?



We're more of a _Teen Titans_ kinda family.

Besides, didn't Tale Spin go off the air more than ten years ago?

::google:: Yes, cancelled in 1994.


----------



## reveal (Sep 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> We're more of a _Teen Titans_ kinda family.
> 
> Besides, didn't Tale Spin go off the air more than ten years ago?
> 
> ::google:: Yes, cancelled in 1994.




My google-fu is stronger. It still comes on Toon Disney. 

http://psc.disney.go.com/abcnetworks/toondisney/shows/talespin/index.html

So do DuckTales. I may have to Tivo that....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Does Tail Spin even come on anymore? I still think they should release Ducktales on DVD.



Here's the link for your Pre-Order.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> My google-fu is stronger. It still comes on Toon Disney.
> 
> http://psc.disney.go.com/abcnetworks/toondisney/shows/talespin/index.html
> 
> So do DuckTales. I may have to Tivo that....



 I wish I had that channel. Used to love those shows. I miss them...


----------



## jgbrowning (Sep 13, 2005)

Eric, Eric, Eric.

Damn.

Hastur, Hastur, Hastur!

Damn, nothing works today. 

joe b.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> My google-fu is stronger. It still comes on Toon Disney.



My kids are disciples of the Cartoon Network, and don't pay much attention to Toon Disney.

Speaking of which, I was kinda melancholically reminiscing with the missus the other day on how our kids don't get excited about Saturday morning cartoons the way we used to at their age.  But really; they've got half a dozen cable channels that do nothing but cartoons, not to mention close to 100 DVDs of kids movies sitting around the house.  Plus three video game systems and a computer.

I guess I wouldn't care about Saturday morning cartoons either.


----------



## reveal (Sep 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> My kids are disciples of the Cartoon Network, and don't pay much attention to Toon Disney.
> 
> Speaking of which, I was kinda melancholically reminiscing with the missus the other day on how our kids don't get excited about Saturday morning cartoons the way we used to at their age.  But really; they've got half a dozen cable channels that do nothing but cartoons, not to mention close to 100 DVDs of kids movies sitting around the house.  Plus three video game systems and a computer.
> 
> I guess I wouldn't care about Saturday morning cartoons either.




Ya. Duncan has a bunch of shows Tivo'ed or he watches DVDs. He doesn't care at all about Saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 13, 2005)

I wasn't a fan of Saturday morning cartoons for too long. I think I only made it a point to watch them for 2 years.. and then I started riding my bike every Saturday morning and started playing in the woods near my house. The funny thing is, I think I enjoy saturday morning cartoons more now than I did back then. Or just cartoons in general.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't get excited about cartoons anymore myself. The last two cartton series that I cared about were Justice League and Batman Beyond.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 13, 2005)

Most the cartoons I watch now are Adult Swim cartoons


----------



## diaglo (Sep 13, 2005)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Eric, Eric, Eric.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> ...




Loraine, Loraine, .... even i won't chance that one....


----------



## thalmin (Sep 13, 2005)

(shudder)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> (shudder)



What is the matter? Feeling a little cold?

<wraps thalmin in a blanket>


----------



## thalmin (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks. I'm feeling better now. Visions of Buck Rogers RPGs flashed before my eyes.


----------



## kenobi65 (Sep 13, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Loraine, Loraine, .... even i won't chance that one....




ROLFMAO.

Pazuzu, Pazuzu, Pazuzu...


----------



## devilish (Sep 13, 2005)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Hastur, Hastur, Hastur!
> 
> Damn, nothing works today.




Judging by the dark clouds outside my window, it's working -- just not in your
vicinity.... thanks alot!!



			
				reveal said:
			
		

> Is that why it says QD World in the title bar now?




I'm glad I went to GenCon and learned how to pronounce Dopplepopolis!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, I was kinda melancholically reminiscing with the missus the other day on how our kids don't get excited about Saturday morning cartoons the way we used to at their age.  But really; they've got half a dozen cable channels that do nothing but cartoons, not to mention close to 100 DVDs of kids movies sitting around the house.  Plus three video game systems and a computer.
> 
> I guess I wouldn't care about Saturday morning cartoons either.




Same here.  I remind my children, a few times a year, of what entertainment options I had when I was 10 years old.  They shudder in horror.

Maybe later this year we'll try a "1970's" week at our house.  No cable t.v.  No internet.  No computers.  No CDs.  No VCRs.  Just a turntable, broadcast t.v., and 8-tracks.  Fun!


----------



## devilbat (Sep 13, 2005)

> I'm glad I went to GenCon and learned how to pronounce Dopplepopolis!




No kidding!  When I was introduced and I heard her say it, I was amazed at how easily it came out.  I can barely say Devilbat without a mispronunciation.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 13, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Dangerous calling him a monkey when he's staring right at you. Better check to make sure you've still got your arms attached.




I'd only worry about that if he was a Wookiee....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> My kids are disciples of the Cartoon Network, and don't pay much attention to Toon Disney.
> 
> Speaking of which, I was kinda melancholically reminiscing with the missus the other day on how our kids don't get excited about Saturday morning cartoons the way we used to at their age.  But really; they've got half a dozen cable channels that do nothing but cartoons, not to mention close to 100 DVDs of kids movies sitting around the house.  Plus three video game systems and a computer.
> 
> I guess I wouldn't care about Saturday morning cartoons either.




I miss Saturday morning cartoons...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 13, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Same here.  I remind my children, a few times a year, of what entertainment options I had when I was 10 years old.  They shudder in horror.
> 
> Maybe later this year we'll try a "1970's" week at our house.  No cable t.v.  No internet.  No computers.  No CDs.  No VCRs.  Just a turntable, broadcast t.v., and 8-tracks.  Fun!




Not to mention frightening. To say the least!


----------



## ssampier (Sep 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Is *that* why it says QD World in the title bar now?




I'm just happy it's not *QT* World, we may have happy kittens and beautiful rainbow threads.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 14, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd only worry about that if he was a Wookiee....



 ...if you knew the Librarian, you'd be more worried than you would about a Wookie.


----------



## Staffan (Sep 14, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> That's not a librarian, that's an wizard Polymorphed into a monkey.



But it's a wizard librarian. And you'd better not let him hear you use the M-word.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 14, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> But it's a wizard librarian. And you'd better not let him hear you use the M-word.




Fortunately, random web developers from SoCal are unlikely to show up in the Discworld...


----------



## Belen (Sep 14, 2005)

The next post will be written by our famous founder.....


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Sep 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Nope. Every Which Way But Loose.




And here I was thinking B.J. and the Bear.

I mean Primates & Truckers.  It's a nearly unbeatable combination.

Now, if you throw in Chain Guns, Rocket Launchers & Incediary Grenades, you have one of my Mage Characters Familiars.

Nothin Cooler than a Baboon with dots in Combat Driving & Heavy Weapons!

Does this make me Eric now?

yeah, I'm now Eric Noah!


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 14, 2005)

What was this thread about?


----------



## thalmin (Sep 14, 2005)

So far it's about 66 posts.


----------



## reveal (Sep 14, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> So far it's about 66 posts.




What's a grecian urn?


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> What's a grecian urn?




Ode, dear....


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Sep 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> What's a grecian urn?





About 176,849 Drachmas a week (assuming I did my math correctly).


----------



## kenobi65 (Sep 14, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> And here I was thinking B.J. and the Bear.
> 
> I mean Primates & Truckers.  It's a nearly unbeatable combination.




I think this was one of the d20 minigames that ran in Dungeon / Polyhedron a few years ago...


----------



## reveal (Sep 14, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> About 176,849 Drachmas a week (assuming I did my math correctly).




What's a henway?


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Sep 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> What's a henway?




Cornish Game Hen     1.2 -   3.1 pounds

Broiler/Fryer             4.0 -   6.3 pounds

Roaster                   7.4 -  10.0 pounds

Assuming Modern American Meat-Pen Chickens.

Your hen may way like way or more whey, or less weigh.


----------



## reveal (Sep 14, 2005)

Did you hear the one about the drum and cymbal set that fell off the cliff?

Bah-dum CHING!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 14, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Fortunately, random web developers from SoCal are unlikely to show up in the Discworld...



 But is it a million-to-one chance...?


----------



## EricNoah (Sep 14, 2005)

You guys should take this show on the road -- you are hilarious!  Wheeeee!!

I've been kind of away from gaming for a month or so -- schedules not lining up, I'm feeling uninterested/unmotivated and like it's not fun, etc.  So I'm just kind of recharging my batteries and doing other stuff.  And workin' for a livin'. (Workin'!)

Good of you to ask!  

Carry on!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 14, 2005)

So um...is the thread over now?


----------



## drothgery (Sep 14, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> But is it a million-to-one chance...?




Nope. 13,426,127 to one, actually...


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 15, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> You guys should take this show on the road -- you are hilarious!  Wheeeee!!
> 
> I've been kind of away from gaming for a month or so -- schedules not lining up, I'm feeling uninterested/unmotivated and like it's not fun, etc.  So I'm just kind of recharging my batteries and doing other stuff.  And workin' for a livin'. (Workin'!)
> 
> ...





Eric Noah not gaming?!

The end is nigh!!


Seriously, I find myself in a funk from time to time. Like good gas, it too will pass.

Don't forget about us little people..


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 15, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Seriously, I find myself in a funk from time to time. Like good gas, it too will pass.
> 
> Don't forget about us little people..



 Good cripe. Better call the Ghostbusters.


----------

